# FOR SALE: '82 stanza service manuals...



## Lazarus_023 (Jun 3, 2003)

don't move this one to the buy/sell for a sec, if you could...

i have some stanza manuals from this set (82 stanza w/ auto trans supplement)
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2444811715&category=34229&rd=1
for sale... CHEEP!

PM me for details. paypal preferred...


----------

